# Can I code 76885 and 76886 together?



## she803 (Jun 23, 2011)

Am I able to code cpt 76885 and 76886 together based on this document below? And if so, what modifier do I use if applicable? Thank you in advance for your time.

Coronal and transverse images of both hips were obtained utilizing real-time ultrasonography. No previous studies are available for comparison at this institution. Both static and dynamic imaging were obtained, with and without stress maneuvers. 


Sincerely,

Salima Huland El, CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------



## BRBS  (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably, Yes!  I have never seen a report where the doc has performed both these in the same leg and same session. Below is the diff  between 76885 and 76886.

Report 76885 for *dynamic ultrasonography* of an infant's hips requiring physician manipulation involving compressing the leg at the knee and prying the hip outward as the sound wave transducer is applied to the hip area.

Report 76886 for *static ultrasonography *of an infant's hips requiring the legs to be still while the sound wave transducer is applied to the hip area.

Both CPT's involve two different tech's so can be billed together I believe 

CCI allows 59 modifier between these procedures


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2011)

but in order to use the 59 in this scenario you would have show that these were performed in two separate sessions (different times of the day).  If performed in the same session then you can only bill for one.


----------



## she803 (Jun 27, 2011)

Then should I use modifier 76 since both procedures were done at same time from same physician. That was my initial problem not sure if to code 76885 or 76886 because document states that both procedures were done at same time.


----------

